
In Search of Darkness - dhotson
http://v-e-n-u-e.com/In-Search-of-Darkness-An-Interview-with-Paul-Bogard
======
justtopost
Its sad what we lose through progress sometimes. I am lucky to live somewhat
remotely and get a 2-4 every night. But even where I am it is changing. I have
worked with neighbors to quell many lights, but the big offenders are gas
stations and parking lots, in adittion to the horrible new led streetlamps.
While I tend to dislike more legislation, it seems it might be our last ditch
at a night sky for everyone.

------
iammiles
For anyone interested, Great Basin National Park in Eastern Nevada is a
fantastic place to visit for dark skies at night and wonderful trails during
the day. They have an annual astronomy festival [1] and on weekends with new
moons there are several telescopes set up for public stargazing.

I've been there several times over the years and the dichotomy between lush
sky island of the mountains and the seemingly lifeless desert of the Great
Basin below never fails to impress.

[1] [https://www.nps.gov/grba/planyourvisit/astronomy-
festival.ht...](https://www.nps.gov/grba/planyourvisit/astronomy-festival.htm)

------
paulgerhardt
If you're interested in finding the closest dark site near you
[https://darksitefinder.com/maps/world.html](https://darksitefinder.com/maps/world.html)
is a fantastic resource. It inspired me to go camping at Goose Lake this
summer.

------
RandomNick
One of the most amazing experiences I have had was spending time working on a
US Navy ship in the south Pacific. The ship would steam at night with no
external illumination. It was the darkest place I've ever been. I spent as
much time as I could manage outside. The night sky was extraordinary, and I
often wish I could experience a view like that again.

~~~
kovrik
For me the darkest place I have ever been to was Abbey Caves in New Zealand.
But I think almost any cave would work. Obviously, you can see no sky from
there though.

But still... The darkness there was surreal. It was thick and you could almost
feel it with your skin. And all your senses go crazy.

One of the best and bizarre experiences I have ever had. Would definitely
recommend (however, be careful with caves!).

------
samirm
love the posters

